# Metrix Discography



## Metrix (Oct 25, 2013)

Albums:

Clawdeen - 2012

Tracklist:
1.) Incenerated
2.) Clawdeen
3.) Main Event Of My Life
4.) Nopony Notices Evil
5.) Silence
6.) The Catalyst of Luna
7.) Equestrian Mental Institution

Pinkamena - 2013

Tracklist
1.) Venus McFlytrap
2.) Rainbow Dash Drops It
3.) Make Believe
4.) Iâ€™m A Brony
5.) Nostalgia

--------------------------
Singles:

Inside Rarityâ€™s Heart - 2013
Fuck You Up - 2013

So thats it so far. I will be updating this thread when some things come to. That's all for now

Sincerely,
Metrix


----------



## Demensa (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you looking for critique on these?


----------



## Metrix (Oct 28, 2013)

IDK... I think so


----------

